# Подергивания мышц по всему телу



## DenisSmirnov (15 Апр 2018)

Беспокоят подергивания мышц по всему телу. Они не постоянны,к примеру может дёрнуться мышца в области икроножных мышц пару раз,потом в области голени через пару минут и так по всему телу(на лице очень редко). Больше никаких симптомов нету,началось это с января спонтанно(не пью и не курю вообще). К неврологу ходил,диагностики прошел,говорит что всё из-за спины(конкретней из-за остехондроза и протузий),назначила лекарства содержащие витамин B (такое как Лецитин) и обязательный поход в бассейн. Возраст 17 лет. Хотелось бы уточнить диагноз верно ли мне его поставил невролог или нет
на ЭЭГ ничего не нашли
Скриншоты заключений


----------



## La murr (16 Апр 2018)

@DenisSmirnov, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## DenisSmirnov (21 Май 2018)

Беспокоят подергивания мышц по всему телу. Они не постоянны,к примеру может дёрнуться мышца в области икроножных мышц пару раз,потом в области голени через пару минут и так по всему телу(на лице очень редко). Больше никаких симптомов нету,началось это с января спонтанно(не пью и не курю вообще). К неврологу ходил,диагностики прошел,говорит что всё из-за спины,назначила лекарства(если будут нужны перечислю) и обязательный поход в бассейн. Возраст 17 лет. Хотелось бы уточнить действительно ли они возникают из-за проблем с позвоночником.(Тему пересоздал,так как решил залить снимки только сейчас).


----------



## La murr (21 Май 2018)

@DenisSmirnov, Денис, Ваши темы объединены.
Пригласите в тему докторов.


----------

